# TOTW prices going up?



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Just wanted to see if anyone else has noticed this, or if it is perhaps just the store I rep out of that raised the prices a bit...

I noticed yesterday while walking the aisles that the 15lb bags of TOTW (all four formulas) went up from $25.98 to $27.98. I'm pretty sure the 30lb bags were still the same, and they don't sell the 5lb bags, so I can't compare that.

Has anyone else here noticed a change in the prices?


----------



## rambone (Nov 16, 2010)

we get the 30lb bags for 37.99 in Houston


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

The prices haven't changed where I get it online. Hope it doesn't get jacked up

http://www.doggiefood.com/tasteofthewildhighprairiecanineformula.html


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

rambone said:


> we get the 30lb bags for 37.99 in Houston


holy crap, my pet shop sells the 30 pounds @ 45.99, so around $50 w/ tax. is that a bit high?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Tractor supply sells it for 43 + tax and my local pet shop sells it for 46+tax. It depends where you live.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

It's around $45 here for the 30lbs, so $37 seems super cheap! Sometimes I can get it on sale for $42.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

We're at around $45 for a 30-lb. bag here. TSC sometimes has it on sale for $3 to $5 off per bag.


----------



## rambone (Nov 16, 2010)

ya its the cheapest I've found in town
D & D Feed & Saddlery
(281) 485-6645


----------



## Salt (Jul 20, 2010)

$38.00 for 30# in Cenrtral Cal.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Our prices haven't gone up, but TOTW prices in Utah are about as high as they get. 
All these prices y'all post, are whet my distributor sells it TO independent retailers for.  I'd either make nothing, or lose out if I sold it for that!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

That sux! I guess they got a monopoly there


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

cast71 said:


> That sux! I guess they got a monopoly there


Without going directly through TOTW, and paying for drop shipping, which, by the way, is insane expensive, yes. Total monopoly.
Though the prices seem to be really really reasonable for everything thus far, except The Honest Kitchen and Taste of the Wild.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

TOTW is ridiculously expensive here in Sweden. If I convert it to USD, it would be $100 for the biggest bag. It is almost the same price as the regular Orijen formula here. It is definately not one of the cheaper high quality foods around here.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Our prices haven't gone up. It's been $39.99 for a 30 pound bag for awhile now.


----------

